# If it isn't cyclists hogging the pavement    making me lame



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

*If it isn't cyclists hogging the pavement it is disabled with their buggies or young mums with prams making me lame..... 

*Czy powyższe zdanie znaczy po polsku:

Jeśli chodnika nie zawalają rowerzyści, to zablokowany (zakorkowany) jest on od wózków lub młodych mamusiek z wózkami dziecięcymi, które uniemożliwiają (utrudniają) mi chodzenie.

Dziękuję.

Termin ten pochodzi z Deafness and hearing loss > Cycling on the pavement.W*#2** Posted *znajduje się drugie zdanie, o którym mowa:
*If it isn't cyclists hogging the pavement it is disabled with their buggies or young mums with prams making me lame..... 
*
The source: http://www.actiononhearingloss.org.uk/community/forums/deafness-and-hearing-loss.aspx?g=posts&t=8114


----------



## Thomas1

Baltic Sea said:


> Witam wszystkich serdecznie!
> 
> *If it isn't cyclists hogging the pavement it is disabled with their buggies or young mums with prams making me lame.....
> 
> *Czy powyższe zdanie znaczy po polsku:
> 
> Jeśli chodnika nie zawalają rowerzyści, to zablokowany (zakorkowany) jest on od wózków lub młodych mamusiek z wózkami dziecięcymi, które uniemożliwiają (utrudniają) mi chodzenie.
> [...]


Tak, tylko zastosowałbym inną konstrukcję w polskim zdaniu:
Jeśli chodnika nie zawalają rowerzyści, to zablokowany  jest przez (ich) wózki1 lub młode mamuśki z wózkami dziecięcymi, które  uniemożliwiają mi chodzenie2..... 
1 buggy może oznaczać samochód, coś podobnego do gokarta. Wspominam o tym, bo w polskim tłumaczeniu pojawia się powtórzenie.
2 lame znaczy zazwyczaj, że ktoś kuleje, więc jeśli zależy Ci na precyzji, to może poprostu 'przez które kuleję/nie raz już kulałem' albo coś w ten deseń?


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dzięki, Thomas. Faktycznie buggy musi mieć tu inne znaczenie i niż wózek dziecięcy, bo byłoby to niepotrzebne powtórzenie.


----------



## Szkot

I read the English as meaning: *If it isn't cyclists hogging the pavement,  it is disabled (people) with their buggies, or young mums with prams making me lame....., *which would require some changes to your translation.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I am sorry to say so, but if people were concerned, it would be "it is the disabled with their buggies ......" Omiiting "the" makes the difference in this case.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I may be wrong bacause Emglish is my second language.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I think you are right Szkot, but "the" should necessarily be placed before "disabled, otherwise the sentence may be misunderstood.


----------



## Thomas1

No cóż, chyba obaj daliśmy się zwieść, Baltic. 
Co do sformułowania, to może być albo "the disabled" albo "disabled people".
Many thanks, Szkot.


----------



## Baltic Sea

To jest nasz drugi język.


----------

